

How To Keep Your Super Pack Money Away From The IRS - pepsi_can
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/421160/november-12-2012/colbert-super-pac-shh----secret-second-501c4---trevor-potter

======
vittore
Can anyone explain a trick? btw I found it on wiki too
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colbert_Super_PAC#Dissolution_o...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colbert_Super_PAC#Dissolution_of_the_Super_PAC))

